# Hello guys



## Tara (Sep 16, 2009)

My 10 year old daughter is newly diagnosed with type 1


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tara, welcome to the forum! I'm sorry to hear of your daughter's diagnosis. You'll find lots of friendly and helpful support here - just ask away!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 16, 2009)

Tara said:


> My 10 year old daughter is newly diagnosed with type 1



*Hello and Welcome to the forum Tara , anything you want to know just ask *


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2009)

hi tara and awarm welcome they are mums on here who will be very supportive as well as the rest of us , x have a browse around


----------



## Tara (Sep 16, 2009)

Thankyou for your warm welcomes. My daughter lives with me most of the time but also her dad too so i am finding the routine very hard at the moment. I read about the night time hypos and that scared me too as i have not tested her in the night whilst she is sleeping, only just before bed time normaly but i do worry about not being awake for her if she needs me.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard Tara, hope you find all the help you need, ask anything, lots of parents here too


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2009)

Tara said:


> Thankyou for your warm welcomes. My daughter lives with me most of the time but also her dad too so i am finding the routine very hard at the moment. I read about the night time hypos and that scared me too as i have not tested her in the night whilst she is sleeping, only just before bed time normaly but i do worry about not being awake for her if she needs me.



I think many of the parents here have been advised to test during the night if they suspect their child might be susceptible to night time hypos - there is a '3 a.m. Club'! What levels is she normally at when she goes to bed and when waking? It may be worth expressing your concerns to your healthcare team and they should be able to guide you.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Tara,

Welcome to the forums, don't be shy and ask anything you want to and we'll answer. When I was younger I used to get alot of night hypos. Hated them.

Tom H


----------



## Mand (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Tara

My son was 10 when he was diagnosed (two years ago). 

Welcome to the forum.

Mand


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Tara,

Welcome to the forum I hope you find it helpful to you and your daughter


----------



## Carynb (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Tara, welcome!
My son is 8 and was diagnosed Type 1 last month, he also spends some weekends with his Dad which needs so much organizing re equipement etc! 
You'll be glad you found this site 
Take care
Caryn x


----------

